# Head unit for X-TRAIL 2014



## GrewwIST (May 20, 2020)

For a long time, I am going to buy a new android head unit for my car. I would not want to spend money on a cheap Chinese device that will break in a month.
This seems like not a bad option (judging by the reviews). Has anyone already bought a device from this company?








Nissan X-Trail 2014+ (Hight) Android Car Stereo Navigation In-Dash Head Unit - Ultra-Premium Series


SMARTY Trend Ultra-Premium series car radio for Nissan X-Trail 2014+ is the best Hi-End premium head unit. This car stereo is the result of a combination of high quality manufacturing, optimized software and the use of the best high efficiency components, the highest performance available today...




smarty-trend.com


----------

